
Critical Perspectives on Provable Security - joveian
https://eprint.iacr.org/2019/1336
======
Straw
Very amusing:

"Given the small probability of successin attacking the sociological,
cultural, and psychological causes of the quality controlproblem, it is
natural to look for a high-tech fix. After all, computers have so often cometo
rescue us from the consequences of warped incentives and human laziness,
carelessness,and incompetence. We’ve seen how computers have reversed the
decline of K-12 educationin America, online instruction has turned
undergraduates into hard-working and creativelearners, the information
superhighway has reduced inequality between the rich and poorand between the
Global North and Global South, smart appliances will solve the energyproblem
and bring global warming to a halt, and social media and the internet
havestrengthened American democracy and prevented the election of demagogues,
liars, andbigots. By the same token it stands to reason that computer-
generated proofs will removehuman error from provable security papers. At
least that’s how it looked twelve yearsago when the first author wrote the
first of two papers [221, 222] critiquing automatedtheorem-proving."

------
abdullahkhalids
An interesting cryptography game would be to present you one of the many
protocols mentioned here and ask you to break it. You have 100 points, and you
can buy hints for various amounts.

